# JANUARY BMQ   ALL Locations



## pierre_816@hotmail.com (3 Dec 2008)

hey i just got called today for January 5Th bmq. I'm going in as infantry 031 and I'm from sudbury Ontario. any one else going?


----------



## Molyno (3 Dec 2008)

I've been notified of 5 January 2008 BMQ at CFB Borden as Infantry NCM.


----------



## Mapcinq (3 Dec 2008)

I got the call today.  Jan. 5th BMQ at CFB Borden.  Going for Artillery soldier...

Edit:  I just realized I had put BMW instead of BMQ, oooops!


----------



## hey_nurse (4 Dec 2008)

Jan 5th in Borden.....quitting Nursing and going medic


----------



## pierre_816@hotmail.com (4 Dec 2008)

thats good to hear. the recruiting center dint actully know the location for sure so i guess im heading to borden also. cant wait to meet everyone


----------



## SlowandSteady (4 Dec 2008)

hey guys I just finished my interview monday and got in so I should get a call within the next week or so. Im thinking Ill probably get in for Jan 5, hoping, and I could be wrong about this but Im pretty sure all BMQ is done in St Jean sur Richilieu.


----------



## Aarlardin (4 Dec 2008)

I'll be joining you Borden folk on Jan. 5 as well.  I'm going through for Sig Op.


----------



## ringer98 (4 Dec 2008)

It would be nice if I got CFB Borden as well... being on how it is literally just down the road, but I don't think the army would do that  ;D 

Either way, should find out maybe monday!


----------



## Molyno (4 Dec 2008)

Alright! This is starting to sound like a pretty full house in Borden. Good luck to all, see you soon.


----------



## Mapcinq (4 Dec 2008)

Wheres everyone from?  Im from Markham myself, about 45 minutes south of Borden.


----------



## darkstar (4 Dec 2008)

i will be there jan 5 at borden im looking froward to meeting you all, im from newmarket witch is about an hour south of borden and going for infantry rcr.


----------



## hey_nurse (4 Dec 2008)

Originally from just outside Oshawa but have been living in Ottawa since June


----------



## pierre_816@hotmail.com (4 Dec 2008)

nice so we  migh stick together for a while if everything goes good im going rcr also


----------



## Gen (4 Dec 2008)

Hey i start on january 5th BMQ in st jean sur Richelieu!! Cant wait !


----------



## Marshall (4 Dec 2008)

hey_nurse said:
			
		

> Jan 5th in Borden.....quitting Nursing and going medic



Cha - Ching?


----------



## hey_nurse (4 Dec 2008)

hahah cha-ching?


----------



## Molyno (5 Dec 2008)

Im from Belleville. Near CFB Trenton. Im about three hours east of Toronto. Going PPCLI.


----------



## Aarlardin (6 Dec 2008)

I'm coming from Carleton Place, just west of Ottawa, so I have a good 5 hour journey ahead of me.  I'm hoping I don't have to get there tooo early on the Saturday.  I was told that those details were still being hammered out, and I'll find out more when I swear in.


----------



## darkstar (7 Dec 2008)

is anyone driving to borden?


----------



## hey_nurse (7 Dec 2008)

I will be driving there.


----------



## lateralus (8 Dec 2008)

how many weeks is your bmq?


----------



## aesop081 (8 Dec 2008)

lateralus said:
			
		

> how many weeks is your bmq?



Same as everyone else


----------



## Aarlardin (8 Dec 2008)

13 weeks.  I was curious as to whether or not it would be 10 now myself.


----------



## darkstar (8 Dec 2008)

i was told it is 14 weeks at borden and 15 at the bmq,s in quebec. that what the guy said at cfrc toronto.


----------



## Aarlardin (8 Dec 2008)

...You know what?  I just did the math, and I think you're right.  Shows where assumptions get me!


----------



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2008)

darkstar said:
			
		

> i was told it is 14 weeks at borden and 15 at the bmq,s in quebec. that what the guy said at cfrc toronto.



Although the CF is constantly changing things, last I heard from CFRG (under which all CFRCs fall) three weeks ago, is that BMQ is 14 weeks (no matter which location), of which the first week is straight administration.


----------



## lateralus (8 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Although the CF is constantly changing things, last I heard from CFRG (under which all CFRCs fall) three weeks ago, is that BMQ is 14 weeks (no matter which location), of which the first week is straight administration.



Thanks George, that's what i thought.  Every now and then you hear rumors regarding course length increasing or decreasing.  I've heard about it going back to 10 weeks and i think the last thing i heard was how bmq and sq were going to be combined.

Anyways, good luck to all of you on your bmq.


----------



## mpdid (9 Dec 2008)

January 5, St. Jean. It's coming up, I'm getting excited.


----------



## Sethekis (10 Dec 2008)

pierre_816@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> hey i just got called today for January 5Th bmq. I'm going in as infantry 031 and I'm from sudbury Ontario. any one else going?



Sudbury eh! That's where I'm from, moved to London last summer 

___________


I'm still waiting on when theyre giving me my day. I'm hoping for Jan 5ft, pretty sure im out in St-Jean.


----------



## imjustsomeguy (11 Dec 2008)

January 5, St Jean, MAR ENG MECH! Got the call a few hours ago.


----------



## kurolap (11 Dec 2008)

They called my mom because my phones dead, i gotta call them back tomorrow. God, i hope its the call.


----------



## pierre_816@hotmail.com (11 Dec 2008)

i think im also going to stjean now and not borden.


----------



## forza_milan (11 Dec 2008)

kurolap said:
			
		

> They called my mom because my phones dead, i gotta call them back tomorrow. God, i hope its the call.



You won't be able to sleep tonight!  Congratulations to those who got their call. Must be so exciting! Good luck and all the best at BMQ!


----------



## kurolap (12 Dec 2008)

forza_milan said:
			
		

> You won't be able to sleep tonight!  Congratulations to those who got their call. Must be so exciting! Good luck and all the best at BMQ!



aha you know it! i already tried, but im to damn exited


----------



## kurolap (12 Dec 2008)

yes sir, they called me again this morning. january 5th st. jean.


----------



## ringer98 (12 Dec 2008)

I got the call today. Jan 5th, St. Jean Quebec. Infantry. Applied to PPCLI
Swear in Dec 18th, can't wait!!


----------



## ringer98 (12 Dec 2008)

For anyone Interested, I just opened a group on facebook for this date. The groups name is "BMQ January 5, 2009" . For anyone interested. Just building the topics and such now, so feel free to join, and post any info you wish!


----------



## sean18 (14 Dec 2008)

I'm heading to Borden too


----------



## Cooper (16 Dec 2008)

Took 5 months but i finally got the call, anyone out there on the course that starts on jan 12th?


----------



## imjustsomeguy (16 Dec 2008)

Got another call...BMQ date pushed back from Jan 5 to Jan 12....excellent! More time to prepare!!!!!


----------



## Karl87 (16 Dec 2008)

Anyone got BMQ on the 12th of Jan ? Infantry , PPCLI


----------



## ringer98 (17 Dec 2008)

Karl87 said:
			
		

> Anyone got BMQ on the 12th of Jan ? Infantry , PPCLI



Ya brother. This guy. Exact same, i'll see you out there


----------



## patton13 (17 Dec 2008)

Jan 5th bmq at borden- Military police


----------



## hey_nurse (17 Dec 2008)

Oh good, another one for Borden!   Where are ya comin from?


----------



## patton13 (18 Dec 2008)

Im coming from the Kitchener Recruiting Centre
and im from Walkerton, its 1:45 Minutes to Borden
How about you?


----------



## kheath86 (21 Dec 2008)

St Jean Jan 12th for me as well! Whose got the platoon assignments? mines 0208E


----------



## MTSweet (21 Dec 2008)

I might be counting chickens before they hatch, but I should see some of you in Saint Jean for those comming in on Jan 5. I got there Nov 24 and failed the Express test (fitness test) because I misunderstood the push ups and didn't go all the way down. Passed the shuttle run test, the hand grip and the sit ups. I get to challenge the test after Christmas break and if I pass I'm back into BMQ and off PAT.  Just heads up, if you don't pass the fitness test, you will not be with the same recruits your came in with and taken off your original platoon and put onto WFT platoon until you do pass the fit test. It use to be RFT but now they have changed it all after Christmas break. ANYWAY... I'm in as a Medical Technician, former certified nursing attendant and really really excited to get back into BMQ asap!!


----------



## flashover (22 Dec 2008)

Just a few helpful hints for Borden.



good luck

strength, honour, duty, courage.


----------



## MTSweet (22 Dec 2008)

For ST Jean....
I wouldn't worry too much about what to bring or what not to bring, just folow the kit list in the package they give you at enrollment and you will be fine. They are going to give you yet another kit list when you get there and you HAVE to get those items, most are mandatory for inspection and they are very specific about the items they want. When I was there for week 0, we had to take a $220 pay advance to get items on said list. One thing I can advise you guys on for week 0 is to ALWAYS bring your paperwork with you EVERYWHERE and your ID as well because you never know when you are going to need what. DOUBLE check your security clearance forms and make sure all your "I"s are dotted and "T"s are crossed WELL.  Make sure ALL paperwork is filled out completely.


----------



## kheath86 (22 Dec 2008)

Very Good Point! About the Paperwork!


----------



## Molyno (22 Dec 2008)

I would think that the last few post don't belong here. Maybe in the Basic Training section... I would like to know who is going to BMQ in January...


----------



## kheath86 (22 Dec 2008)

Iam Going Jan 12th... BMQ...


----------



## Mapcinq (2 Jan 2009)

For those of you heading to Borden on Sunday, what time do you plan on getting there?


----------



## patton13 (2 Jan 2009)

hey i tihnk im guna be there by 11-12 ish
I think ya gotta be there by 1pm forsure.


----------



## Mapcinq (2 Jan 2009)

Yea, I plan on showing up around then too.  The Borden joining instructions say no later then 10, but the contract thing says no later than 3, so this is kind of throwing me off..


----------



## patton13 (2 Jan 2009)

really well i better check mine then cuase im prety sure my joining instructions said 1
I know that one piece of paper i got from my recruiters with a bunch of number and info on say's something about 1


----------



## Mapcinq (2 Jan 2009)

Yea, I just went and checked mine.  The instruction say no later then Sunday at 1000 hrs (10:00) and the paper with all the writing on it says nlt 1500 (3:00).  Hmmmm....


----------



## patton13 (2 Jan 2009)

yeah your right, the joining instructions say 1000 but my paper says 1300
Now I see your problem. Which one do ya go by


----------



## Mapcinq (2 Jan 2009)

Yea, thats my predicament.  Im thinking the sheet with the writing on it would be more accurate as it is more recent, but who knows.


----------



## patton13 (3 Jan 2009)

yeah I agree. What are you going in for anyway?
What number on that paper is our service number?


----------



## Mapcinq (3 Jan 2009)

Im going for artillery, and the sheet is down stairs right now.  How about yourself?


----------



## patton13 (3 Jan 2009)

ahh thats cool
im going in for the MP's.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2009)

patton13 said:
			
		

> What number on that paper is our service number?



Your service number starts with a letter and is followed by 8 numbers.

Example : T12 345 678

Edited to add : Please do not post your service number here. It would be like advertizing your SIN.


----------



## patton13 (3 Jan 2009)

Alright thank you.


----------



## orca73 (3 Jan 2009)

For those individuals attending the BMQ at CFB Borden and to help avoid any confussion, I just confirmed with the Chief Clerk from CFLRS/NRTD Borden that briefings will start at 0900 and intake process will start at 1000 hrs on Sunday, 04 Jan 09.


----------



## Niteshade (3 Jan 2009)

Sunday is the 4th.

Monday is the 5th.

Which did you confirm again?

Nites


----------



## orca73 (3 Jan 2009)

Sorry for the date confusion, as Niteshade pointed out, yes, Sunday is the 4th.  I will going and correct the original post.


----------



## Sethekis (7 Jan 2009)

Just got the call, start BMQ out in borden on the 19th for Combat Engineer. Anyone else for start up?


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jan 2009)

Try this thread (that you already posted in once):

JANUARY BMQ ALL Locations

Mods, may I suggest a merge?


DONE
Bruce


----------



## PteSteve (9 Jan 2009)

I'm in the Jan 12th BMQ (part time?) but i'm on the waiting list to switch to full time.. im confused actually. everyone keeps giving me instructions in frenglish and i dont quite understand a lot of it..

all i know is today i get my equipment. cutting it kind of close but i cant complain!


----------



## PteSteve (9 Jan 2009)

Got it sorted out. I'm a reserve member doing full time basic training. I've been assigned to 0208E.


----------



## crazxin (12 Jan 2009)

...


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Look here :

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81780.0.html

Please do a search next time.

Mods, merge ?


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2009)

Wow!

That is two that we have had to merge.......I wonder how many more before 1 Feb?


----------



## crazxin (12 Jan 2009)

....


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

crazxin said:
			
		

> I made a new topic due to the lack of detail in this topic subject. (January BMQ all locations) not January BMQ ALL LOCATIONS AND DATES
> 
> so do not asume i didnt do a SEARCH cuz ive been reading this topic for some time but i didnt see any postings for jan 19th.
> 
> Perhaps the mods can edit the topic subject instead of people making smart remarks to my post. Thank you



 :

Another of Canada's finest i see.....


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2009)

Ah!  Yup!




			
				crazxin said:
			
		

> I made a new topic due to the lack of detail in this topic subject. (January BMQ all locations) not January BMQ ALL LOCATIONS AND DATES
> 
> so do not asume i didnt do a SEARCH cuz ive been reading this topic for some time but i didnt see any postings for jan 19th.
> 
> Perhaps the mods can edit the topic subject instead of people making smart remarks to my post. Thank you



I guess this guy didn't count.




			
				Sethekis said:
			
		

> Just got the call, start BMQ out in borden on the 19th for Combat Engineer. Anyone else for start up?




Don't tell us you are going Air Traffic Controller?


----------



## absolutecanadian (12 Jan 2009)

Just got the call today! I am going infantry, and will be in Borden for the 19th.


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER (12 Jan 2009)

Hello everyone its been a while since I have posted I just received my call for BMQ this morning and was wondering is there anyone else starting BMQ on the 19Th in Borden...  

      

                                                            
                                                           THANK
                                                        A SOLDIER 
                                                      FOR ALL THEY 
                                                    DO TO PROTECT
                                                OUR LOVED ONES AND
                                           THE SACRAFICES THEY MAKE
                                              AT HOME AND ABROAD.


----------



## JordanH (16 Jan 2009)

Well I just got my job offer today, 3 years Infantry with the PPCLI. Pretty happy to finally know that this is all happening for sure!  The BMQ starts on the 26th and is in St.Jean Quebec, and  I swear in on the 21st In Calgary, Alberta.  After the long wait, I hope this is all going to be as good as I dream it will. So if your going to be at either the swear in, or the BMQ, Let me know what your going through as and your name. And hopefully I will be able to catch up with you there. Good luck to everyone who is still in the application process, and to everyone already in the CF, I am looking forward to being one of the family.  

Jordan Hollingshead


----------



## absolutecanadian (16 Jan 2009)

Congrats JordanH! To bad you didnt get the call a couple days sooner. I just swore in at Calgary on Wednesday!


----------

